# Removed resonator .. worse gas mileage?



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Noticee a 1hp drop in fuel economy since I did the resonator bypass .. any thoughts? Thanks all


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Onthelo2 said:


> Noticee a 1hp drop in fuel economy


Huh?? lol. Do you mean 1mpg drop? If so, I think you are the first to claim this. Everyone else has had success with it. I mean, I did that before buying an actual intake system(K&N Short Ram), and noticed only minimal gains, but I certainly didn't see a drop in gas mileage.

If you're concerned with mpg's, have you considered raising tire pressures to 45-50psi? There you can see a 2-3mpg gain alone, without hurting anything.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> If you're concerned with mpg's, have you considered raising tire pressures to 45-50psi? There you can see a 2-3mpg gain alone, without hurting anything.



Dangerous advice when you don't know what tire is on that car. Or anybody else's car. The various trim levels of the Cruze ship with different tire and wheel combinations. For example, my 2LT has Continental Contour tires with a maximum inflation pressure of 44psi. If I were to blindly follow your advice I would be risking sudden tire failure.


Let make sure that we name the tires when we are discussing inflation pressures.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Gotta agree with golden man, my ls model has max inflation of 44psi as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

oops yeah meant mpg.. and on the tires I am currently running a solid 31 psi at all four corners. I have the 18" LTZ wheels and tires.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

1 mpg isn't enough of a change to attribute to anything.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

My question on removing the resonator is... im lucky enough to have one of thpise states with anal emissions laws (PA) so if I take this off and put a straight pipe on is it gonna have to be switched back to pass or will it be good still?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you don't have any check engine lights your car will most likely pass emissions tests.


----------



## HoustonRhino (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I always thought you were just supposed to go 5 psi over the recommended for better MPG... not a set number for ANY wheel/tire combo.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1 MPG can't be attributed to anything - especially on these cars where the gas mileage can vary widely from day to day. 4-5 MPG, sure.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

In order to attribute a 1mpg change to anything, you'd have to have several thousand miles of the same driving, conditions, and driver both before and after to compare. Even then there's no real way you can be sure.



Rockerxink820 said:


> My question on removing the resonator is... im lucky enough to have one of thpise states with anal emissions laws (PA) so if I take this off and put a straight pipe on is it gonna have to be switched back to pass or will it be good still?


Other than noise, I'm not sure that the resonator has any effect. I wouldn't think it'd have anything to do with emissions.


----------



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

I also did the bypass and noticed a small decrease in my gas mileage. It ranges around 4-5mpg less, not a huge deal but still a difference.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Edited reply to deleted post.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> ^^^ Umm.... I don't see how a discussion about tire pressure has anything to do with the resonator affecting MPG.


I don't either. It's a copy and paste spam post, and I've treated it as such.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Trybus said:


> I also did the bypass and noticed a small decrease in my gas mileage. It ranges around 4-5mpg less, not a huge deal but still a difference.


On the ECO MT that would be a 8-10% decrease in MPG. On other trims it's an even higher percentage. I would call this a major impact.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Trybus said:


> I also did the bypass and noticed a small decrease in my gas mileage. It ranges around 4-5mpg less, not a huge deal but still a difference.


Sure it ain't your right foot? Mine probably is if I see any decrease in MPG. Removing the intake resonator made pickup in gears more fun.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Sure it ain't your right foot? Mine probably is if I see any decrease in MPG. Removing the intake resonator made pickup in gears more fun.


I was gonna say the same. After removing the resonator my mpg dropped temporarily in favor of hearing the turbo spool lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Sure it ain't your right foot? Mine probably is if I see any decrease in MPG. Removing the intake resonator made pickup in gears more fun.


So removing the resonator adds weight to your right foot.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> So removing the resonator adds weight to your right foot.


Nah, I'm just club-footed cause the Cruze doesn't have much power. But it has enough to be fun, so I drive it like that


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree I am club footed with my cruze mainly because I miss my old v8 power just not missing the $120-$140 a tank lol 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to go with everyone else here, I know that when I took it out, I just wanted to hear the low RPM rumble in 6th. And the difference in tone the whole way..which led to a heavy right foot. Now that I'm used to it, my fuel economy is the same (if not better now that no AC has to be used!)


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanted to re-visit this topic and share my stupidity. 

I decided tonight when I got home from our weekly trip to the inlaws that I was putting this piece back in because I was struggling trying to average 38mpg when last week, same trip I averaged 54.3mpg. So I was convinced that I was getting worse mileage from this mod. That was the only thing that was different. I also saw a drop from 44mpg on my first tank to 40mppg on the last one.

Well, I pulled it in the garage tonight, started gathering tools and realized that the small tube in front of the air cleaner housing was just hanging there. Apparently, some **** fool forgot to put it back on when he did this mod. 


SOOOOO, for those of you stating you're gettting worse mileage, please take a look. (You don't have to admit it, just check it) :uhh:ccasion14:


I did take it for a quick ride after I re-attached the tube and it was much, muc better. I decided to unhook the battery to re-set the computer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad you figured out what was causing your mpg drop. Could the air tube have simply come loose after you did the mod and not been forgotten?


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

No I don't think so. It engages at least 3/4" into the box and there's pressure against it, so I highly doubt it. 

I can use that excuse though.....yeah, I'll go with that. LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ctrider said:


> I wanted to re-visit this topic and share my stupidity.
> 
> I decided tonight when I got home from our weekly trip to the inlaws that I was putting this piece back in because I was struggling trying to average 38mpg when last week, same trip I averaged 54.3mpg. So I was convinced that I was getting worse mileage from this mod. That was the only thing that was different. I also saw a drop from 44mpg on my first tank to 40mppg on the last one.
> 
> ...


That's a PCV hose and will create a big vacuum leak.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Ah, thanks, I was wondering what it was. I took a quick look but couldn't figure it out in the few minutes I had. That would explain the poor mileage, etc.


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

I tried the resonator mod myself. Didn't get the audible notes from the turbo everyone raves about and saw a 10% mpg drop. Checked everything over to make sure I didn't leave anything disconnected. Just didn't have the impact I thought it would. Ended up putting everything back. Was most disappointed...either that or deaf. Not sure yet.:uhh:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

v8318cid said:


> I tried the resonator mod myself. Didn't get the audible notes from the turbo everyone raves about and saw a 10% mpg drop. Checked everything over to make sure I didn't leave anything disconnected. Just didn't have the impact I thought it would. Ended up putting everything back. Was most disappointed...either that or deaf. Not sure yet.:uhh:


Yeah, I can't hear the turbo sound. Intake noise is a lot louder though, almost like the cone filter on my friend's Integra.

Pickup in the summer from idle is MUCH improved, however.


----------



## mbe0884 (Mar 13, 2013)

I too have done this mod and noticed a slight decline in gas mileage. I did notice slightly more noise while accelerating but I chose to put the resonator back on.


----------

